# andare in/con



## Lituano

Salve, amici!  Nell`espressione "Vado in terno (in autobus, in macchina ecc.)" uso IN perche` il mezzo di trasporto e` indeterminato. In questo punto tutto e` chiaro pero`in qualche manuale d`italiano ho trovato: "Vado CON il treno". Penso che non debba essere cosi` perche` si usa CON solo quando il mezzo di trasporto e` determinato (p.es., "Vado con il treno Milano-Roma"). Non e` vero? Che ne dite?


----------



## DIANAPRINCI

La preposizione "con" si usa spesso in italiano alternativamente a "in" per quanto riguarda i mezzi di trasporto.


----------



## Fra11

Ciao, aggiungo un esempio: 
"Vado a Roma"
"Con che ci vai?" (=Con quale mezzo?)
"Con l'aereo" oppure "col treno"


----------



## Lituano

Grazie. Se ho capito bene non c`e` una regola precisa quando usiamo IN oppure CON con i mezzi di trasporto... E va beh...


----------



## sverige87

Sì non esistono delle regole precise. 
Però l'esempio che ha scritto Fra11 "Con che ci vai?" non è assolutamente corretto: può essere una forma derivata dal gergo o dal dialetto ma non è italiano anche se chiunque capirebbe cosa stai chiedendo.

Quindi direi:
"Come vai a Roma?"
"Ci vado in aereo"/"Ci vado con l'aereo".


----------



## Fra11

Forse sei tu che non conosci l'italiano.

"con che ci vai" equivale a "con quale mezzo ci vai" ed è una forma colloquiale.
Non è il massimo dell'eleganza, ma è corretto.

Dà una ripassata alla grammatica prima di correggere le frasi altrui.


----------



## sverige87

1) Si dice "dai" non "dà" dato che dà è terza persona singolare. E si capisce già quanto la tua parlata sia colloquiale;
2) Se sei in un forum dove la gente chiede informazioni sulle regole grammaticali credo che non sia giusto proporre come spiegazione una frase colloquiale che si usa in alcune regioni d'Italia e proprio per questo motivo credo sia impossibile trovare in una grammatica italiana;
3) Se proprio sei ancora convinto, prova a fare una ricerca su google mettendo la tua frase tra virgolette e vedrai cosa trovi: tutte persone che parlano in forum, social network, ecc. sicuramente senza far caso alle regole della grammatica italiana;
4) Non scaldarti.


----------



## dolcenera

Scusami Sverige87 ma se _con che ci vai _lo ritieni assolutamente scorretto, sei in grado di citarne la fonte?
E inoltre ... si dice sia _dai _che _da`_all`imperativo (alla seconda persona singolare).


----------



## sverige87

Purtroppo non sono in grado di citare nessuna fonte ma avrebbe dovuto farlo lui dato che la ritiene una forma corretta. Non esistono libri di grammatica in cui vengono citate tutte le forme grammaticalmente scorrette, si studiano quelle corrette e basta. Solo il fatto che sia difficile trovarla online, fatta eccezione di discussioni MOLTO informali con parlate regionali, lo fa capire.


----------



## dolcenera

Qual e` quella corretta usata nel linguaggio parlato?


----------



## sverige87

dolcenera said:


> E inoltre ... si dice sia _dai _che _da`_all`imperativo (alla seconda persona singolare).


Sì è vero, solo mi fa strano che la gente si rivolga con l'imperativo in un forum!


----------



## dolcenera

Anche tu hai usato l`imperativo. Vedi: _Non scaldarti (!)_


----------



## sverige87

dolcenera said:


> Qual e` quella corretta usata nel linguaggio parlato?


Secondo me, nel linguaggio parlato (in tutta Italia), si direbbe: "Come ci vai?" "In aereo".
In italiano formale, corretto o come lo vogliamo chiamare: "Con quale mezzo ci vai?"

Poi se vogliamo allargare la questione, non so se questo sia il caso, in tutte le zone d'Italia molte persone sono convinte di dire alcune cose in modo corretto senza sapere che a volte si tratta di forme che derivano dal gergo o dal dialetto. Io vivo tra la Sardegna e la Lombardia e ho parenti anche in Piemonte; ogni volta che incontro qualcuno della mia famiglia si ride per le convinzioni che si hanno in materia linguistica e grammaticale in ogni regione. E anche a me capita di dire "Ah ma pensavo fosse in italiano questo!" quindi non voglio fare il maestro di nessuno.


----------



## Fra11

sverige87 said:


> 1) Si dice "dai" non "dà" dato che dà è terza persona singolare. E si capisce già quanto la tua parlata sia colloquiale;



Tu vuoi usare "dai" come forma imperativa? 

Caspita che erudizione! 

"Dà" è imperativo, te lo insegna Dolcenera.

Perché non rispondi alla sua domanda, e ci spieghi perché la frase in questione "non è assolutmente corretta"?

Colloquiale non significa in questo caso grammaticalmente scorretto, significa solo non formale.


----------



## sverige87

Sai perché ho sbagliato sull'imperativo? Perché esiste anche la forma "dai" e purtroppo è l'unica usata nella mia regione. Credo che "dà" sia usato soprattutto nel centro.
All'altra domanda ho già risposto dicendo che non esiste cercare una fonte per una forma scorretta, tranne alcune ovviamente. Per esempio, come il mio professore di glottologia insegna: la parola "canavapo" è realizzabile però non esiste! Oppure dire "Bene sono stato" non è in italiano corretto anche se puoi sentirla se hai davanti un poeta o un sardo, però nella grammatica italiana di sicuro non c'è.


----------



## Fra11

sverige87 said:


> quindi non voglio fare il maestro di nessuno.



Ecco hai detto bene.

 Ti sei scandalizzato al "con che ci vai" solo perché non rientra nella tua esperienza di lingua parlata,ma non è per nulla sbagliato.


----------



## sverige87

Fra11 said:


> Ecco hai detto bene.
> 
> Ti sei scandalizzato al "con che ci vai" solo perché non rientra nella tua esperienza di lingua parlata.



Ma il mio discorso è: non ho nulla in contrario nei confronti di queste forme ma non si può insegnare l'italiano partendo da forme che non sono... diciamo... corrette?


----------



## Fra11

La frase _è_ corretta 

con che ci vai? = con quale mezzo ci vai? 



Scommetto che se avessi scritto:

con cosa ci vai?

Non avresti avuto nulla da eccepire, solo perché sei abituato a sentirlo.

Confondi l'uso regionale con la correttezza.


----------



## sverige87

Ho già detto che io avrei scritto/detto "Come ci vai?". Sicuramente "con cosa" sono più abituato a sentirlo di "con che" ma non direi che è corretto in italiano.


----------



## dolcenera

Ragazzi, per riconciliare le due frazioni:
_Corso di lingua italiana per stranieri Qui Italia scritto dai docenti nell`universita` per stranieri di Perugia - _in molte pagine e` riportata la domanda _Con che cosa ci vai?_


----------



## Fra11

"Devo piantare un chiodo nel muro"

"con che/cosa lo pianti?"

"col martello"


Anche qui diresti:

"come lo pianti?"

Diresti che "come lo pianti" è corretto?

E diresti che "con che/cosa lo pianti" non è corretto? E per quale ragione? Ancora non me l'hai saputa dire. Vai troppo "a orecchio"


----------



## sverige87

Fra11 said:


> E per quale ragione? Ancora non me l'hai saputa dire. Vai troppo "a orecchio"



Fonte Dizionario Italiano Hoepli:
*che*1
*A* _pron. relat. m. e f. inv._

*1* Il quale, la quale, i quali, le quali (con funzione di soggetto e di complemento oggetto): _un sogno c. mi ha spaventato_;_restituiscimi i libri c. ti ho prestato_; _la ragazza c. abita qui accanto_; _le notizie c. mi racconti_; _è il tuo atteggiamento c. mi infastidisce


_Il che di "con che ci vai" non rientra in questo caso tantomeno nel che congiunzione.


----------



## Fra11

dolcenera said:


> Ragazzi, per riconciliare le due frazioni:
> _Corso di lingua italiana per stranieri Qui Italia scritto dai docenti nell`universita` per stranieri di Perugia - _in molte pagine e` riportata la domanda _Con che cosa ci vai?_



grazie Dolcenera  

http://www.dizionario-italiano.it/ 
*
che
*
1 pron
[pronome interrogativo] che cosa; si usa in qualsiasi funzione logica e solo riferito a cosa

Poniamo fine a questa sterile polemica.


----------



## sverige87

"Con che cosa ci vai" è diverso da "con che ci vai".
Poniamo fine proprio quando ti ho dato la fonte..


----------



## Fra11

La fonte te l'ho data io, leggi bene


----------



## Necsus

Forse può essere di qualche utilità riportare un paio di discussioni in cui vengono trattati alcuni temi 'toccati' in questa:

Imperativo di andare – vai e va’
che cosa / cosa / che


----------



## sverige87

Grazie Necsus.
Fra11 hai cambiato l'argomento principale portandolo dal solo utilizzo di "che" a quello di "che cosa".
Nella discussione linkata da Necsus dici a proposito dell'abitudine in una parte d'Italia di sottintendere il "cosa" e non usare il "che" da solo:



Fra11 said:


> Pienamente d'accordo: solo in situazioni molto informali, altrimentti suona decisamente inappropriato, sgarbato.
> 
> come è emrso dalla discussione non si usa neppure in tutta italia.
> 
> Quindi a un bambino si potrebbe insegnare, come già proposto:
> 
> "Che cos'è questo? Cos'è questo?"
> 
> Oppure, entrato maggiormente nell'uso:
> 
> "Questo cos'è?" (che è meno formale)
> 
> come è stato già suggerito.


----------



## Anadella

Ma ragazzi, che cosa dite, perché questa battaglia? Il libro dello studente, Progetto Italiano (edizioni Edilingua, Firenze), p. 38, in su: Con che cosa vai a Roma?
significa che tranquillamente si può dire in tutti e due i modi, no?


----------



## symposium

Sì, naturalmente "con che cosa vai a Roma?" è corretto, così come "con cosa vai a Roma?" e, forse meno comune, "con che vai a Roma?".


----------



## Olaszinhok

_Che cosa _è la forma da preferire, per lo meno lo è stata nell'italiano letterario. _Cosa_ e _che_ sono equivalenti, con la differenza che _cosa _è più settentrionale e _che _tradizionalmente più usato nel Centro-Sud, Toscana compresa. Al giorno d'oggi tutte e tre le forme possono essere usate indistintamente nelle frasi interrogative dirette ed indirette. Mi pare tuttavia che _cosa_ si stia diffondendo sempre più nell'uso.

Che cosa / cosa / che ne pensa la Crusca? - Consulenza Linguistica - Accademia della Crusca


----------

